# [PORTAGE] emerge est tres tres lent !!!

## ade05fr

bonjour,

je poste car j'en ai marre. en effet depuis que j'ai installé ma gentoo je trouve que lorsque je fais 

emerge -av nom_du_package

le texte Calculating dependencies prends énormement de temps et quand je dis cela c'est vraiment long

exemple : emerge -av networkmanager m'a pris presque 3 min.

a mon avis ya du parametrage mais je ne sais pas où est ce que cela doit se faire.

a noter que cela ne peux pas venir de ma connexion internet car entretemps je vais sous firefox

je fais de l'irc etc....

Help aideez moi

merci d'avance

----------

## kwenspc

Y a rien à faire hélàs. À la limite créer une partition spécifique à /var et /usr/portage et les formater en reiserfs... 

Si tu souhaites de la réactivité tu peux regarder du côté de paludis et/ou portage-ng. 

Portage souffre de gros problème de conception qui font qu'il ne peut être améliorer (il y a bien quelques patch non-officiels du genre CDT, etc... ça améliore pas mal mais ça reste du bricolage). C'est pourquoi des solutions de remplacement sont à l'étude, mais comme elles n'ont ni toutes les fonctionalités de portage ni sa relative stabilité ça reste des projets à part (sans parler des conflits entre dev que ça a pu générer...). Ceci dit pour paludis par exemple, il a un topic dédié sur ce forum et à mon avis y a moyen de remplacer complètement portage sans risque de bousiller son système. À essayer donc.

----------

## galerkin

Je pense que ton problème vient en parti du fait que tu as un portable.

Je suis dans le même cas de figure que toi et il est vrai que mon portable est très lent par rapport à ma tour.

La solution proposée par kwenspc est celle que j'utilise: Paludis. et en effet il n'y a pas photo: tes 3 minutes vont se transformer en 20 secondes ou même moins.

A toi de voir   :Wink: 

----------

## xaviermiller

et mettre /usr/portage dans un squashfs ?

----------

## Dumble

 *galerkin wrote:*   

> Je pense que ton problème vient en parti du fait que tu as un portable.
> 
> Je suis dans le même cas de figure que toi et il est vrai que mon portable est très lent par rapport à ma tour.
> 
> 

 

Je ne suis pas sûr que ça soit lié au fait que ce soit un portable. J'ai le même problème, mais à l'envers : sur le portable (32 bits, ext3), c'est assez rapide, mais sur la tour (64 bits, xfs), c'est cauchemardesque.

----------

## galerkin

 *Dumble wrote:*   

>  *galerkin wrote:*   Je pense que ton problème vient en parti du fait que tu as un portable.
> 
> Je suis dans le même cas de figure que toi et il est vrai que mon portable est très lent par rapport à ma tour.
> 
>  
> ...

 

Effectivement, le filesystem influe beaucoup aussi. (XFS très lent pour portage, moi j'utilise reiserfs pour /usr/portage), mais le disque d'un portable en général tourne plus lentement que celui d'un desktop   :Smile: 

Créer une partition dédiée pour /usr/portage en reiserfs va te permettre accélérer portage

----------

## geekounet

 *galerkin wrote:*   

>  *Dumble wrote:*    *galerkin wrote:*   Je pense que ton problème vient en parti du fait que tu as un portable.
> 
> Je suis dans le même cas de figure que toi et il est vrai que mon portable est très lent par rapport à ma tour.
> 
>  
> ...

 

Un XFS bien tweaké (blocksize de 1Ko entre autres), ça peut être très performant pour portage  :Smile:  J'ai pas vu mieux que XFS et reiser4 jusque là  :Wink: 

----------

## CryoGen

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Un XFS bien tweaké (blocksize de 1Ko entre autres), ça peut être très performant pour portage  J'ai pas vu mieux que XFS et reiser4 jusque là 

 

geekounet, le justicier des FS ^_^

----------

## galerkin

 *Quote:*   

> Un XFS bien tweaké (blocksize de 1Ko entre autres), ça peut être très performant pour portage  J'ai pas vu mieux que XFS et reiser4 jusque là 

 

Je ne demande qu'à m'améliorer   :Razz: 

Peux tu nous donner tes options qui vont bien pour le xfs pour portage?

----------

## kwenspc

Faut jouer avec les options -b size=<ce que tu veux comme taille de bloc>, mais aussi avec -i size=<taille> pour la taille des i-noeud. Sinon tu peus aussi préciser la taille des secteurs, mais la valeur par défaut de 512bytes est très bien.

----------

## geekounet

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Faut jouer avec les options -b size=<ce que tu veux comme taille de bloc>, mais aussi avec -i size=<taille> pour la taille des i-noeud. Sinon tu peus aussi préciser la taille des secteurs, mais la valeur par défaut de 512bytes est très bien.

 

Et aussi jouer avec les options de montage

```
/dev/sda8               /usr/portage    xfs             noatime,nodiratime,logbufs=8    0 1
```

Et ya aussi l'option ihashsize, mais ça je n'ai pas encore pris le temps de jouer avec. Faut demander à Enlight pour ce point là  :Razz: 

----------

## VisualStation

* Ne pas taper *

Mais, il est aussi possible d'utiliser eix  :Smile: .

Apres un emerge --sync;

==> update-eix

==> Base mise à jour.

eix -s ebuild

eix -i ebuild installé

fonctionne avec layman, portage !

et puis il ne reste plus qu'a faire un emerge ebuild.

Oo

----------

## titoucha

Il parle de emerge -av et dans ce cas eix ne sert à rien.

----------

## Temet

@VisualStation : fais un "eix-sync" à la place de "emerge --sync", tu verras c'est bien  :Wink: 

(en fait, c'est pareil que "emerge --sync && update-eix && le-truc-qui-montre-un-diff")

----------

## geekounet

 *Temet wrote:*   

> @VisualStation : fais un "eix-sync" à la place de "emerge --sync", tu verras c'est bien 
> 
> (en fait, c'est pareil que "emerge --sync && update-eix && le-truc-qui-montre-un-diff")

 

le-truc-qui-montre-un-diff == diff-eix  :Wink: 

----------

